# UKBFF Leicester pics



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one eric


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Some right ugly people there


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

good pics


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Some right ugly people there


Not like you to throw a controversial statement in mate :lol:

Not taking anything away from the guy as I like his physique, but I think Rob Reneildo has looked better, maybe its just the lighting?

He didn't try and enter the Novice by any chance did he :whistling:


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Some right ugly people there


 after a few glasses of champagne, they look ok!!!


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

the 4th pic down..is that brabus off here in the middle?...looks really good IMO


----------



## stuartcore (Jan 7, 2007)

Big Alvin looks good.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

First set of Pics, last picture which class it that mate? Intermediates?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

right click the pic, go to properties


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Reinaldo did U100kg.. Wont do nothing at the finals now he is with the big boys..

Alvin looks big but really dont see him beating Zac, Daz and Stu unless they all get off the stage again..


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

no inters over 90kg class?


----------



## VIDEO ERIC (Aug 25, 2005)

miles2345 said:


> no inters over 90kg class?


Correct.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Great photos as always Eric.

Thank you mate.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

some good physiques...awesome photos...any of the guys there from uk-m?


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

alan87 said:


> some good physiques...awesome photos...any of the guys there from uk-m?


8th pic, guy on the right, No. 33: Brabus - Darren Tower (?) Got 1st and Invite.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice one!  well done to brabus then!  nicely balanced physique he looks top tip!...good luck for the finals!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

lookin very good brabus


----------



## colloseum (Oct 20, 2008)

I am delighted for the girl that won the figure/ bodyfitness, she was victim to the worst decision of the day at Gravesend in my opinion, she showed style and elegance and was even graceful in a most suspicious defeat. So nice to see her tenacity paying off with a good win and an invite to the finals.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

fxleisure said:


> Not like you to throw a controversial statement in mate :lol:
> 
> Not taking anything away from the guy as I like his physique, but I think Rob Reneildo has looked better, maybe its just the lighting?
> 
> He didn't try and enter the Novice by any chance did he :whistling:


Nah, its just 'cos he's stood next to me,lol.....


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Will Alvin be in the superheavyweight class?


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Reinaldo did U100kg.. Wont do nothing at the finals now he is with the big boys..
> 
> Alvin looks big but really dont see him beating Zac, Daz and Stu unless they all get off the stage again..


Reinaldo done the Over 100kg mate.. But ive a feeling he may come under for the finals...


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

colloseum said:


> I am delighted for the girl that won the figure/ bodyfitness, she was victim to the worst decision of the day at Gravesend in my opinion, she showed style and elegance and was even graceful in a most suspicious defeat. So nice to see her tenacity paying off with a good win and an invite to the finals.


Very odd that she was placed 2nd at the Gravesend and they say judging isnt biased!! Ummmmmm....


----------



## fxleisure (Apr 15, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Nah, its just 'cos he's stood next to me,lol.....


Awesome balance you got there mate!

Congrats! :rockon:


----------



## gunit (Dec 13, 2006)

gotta say that middleweight looks tidy........id put him in the mix for top 5 at the brits judging by that shot


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes middleweight was the physique of the day. Great balance and conditioning.

Rob R will need to come in under 100kg if he is to stand any chance of placing in the finals. Personally I cant see it, the field this year is just SO strong. Thats nothing against Rob's great physique, its just this class will be the fiercest contested at the finals along with the SH class.

Alvin looked well, very big with huge arms and I mean HUGE!!! I just have niggling feeling that he wont be hard from the back below the waist. However, I know he does come in quickly. Like I said to him after his spot, he is the one I am looking at as the dark horse in this class. Reigning champ with a more polished look will be hard to beat.

All eyes on Zack this weekend and then Stuart in Birmingham in 4 weeks.

J


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

interesting comment that james mate, just goes to show the depth and quality of the physiques this year... when the reigning champ who arguably has the best shape/lines of the lot of them is seen as the dark horse!

this weekend should be a "biggie" in the predictions stakes....


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

supercell said:


> Alvin looked well, very big with huge arms and I mean HUGE!!! *I just have* *niggling feeling that he wont be hard from the back below the waist.* However, I know he does come in quickly. Like I said to him after his spot, he is the one I am looking at as the dark horse in this class. Reigning champ with a more polished look will be hard to beat.
> 
> All eyes on Zack this weekend and then Stuart in Birmingham in 4 weeks.
> 
> J


MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM......tut tut....!!! :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

H


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> Yes middleweight was the physique of the day. Great balance and conditioning.
> 
> Rob R will need to come in under 100kg if he is to stand any chance of placing in the finals. Personally I cant see it, the field this year is just SO strong. Thats nothing against Rob's great physique, its just this class will be the fiercest contested at the finals along with the SH class.
> 
> ...


Agree with you James, im unsure if Rob R maybe meant to weigh in Under the 100kg but came in heavier. It kind of benefited me however, as it meant i got an invite. Perhaps thats why they asked us to go together on stage...

Mind you it makes me think im kind of out my league to be truthful as im feeling out muscled. It didnt help i was bad last week and just a bit under the weather as i still am too...moan moan moan. I need to pick my self up here. Infact i need to get some of that enthusiasm Clarkey has rubbed off on me. Perhaps i'll PM him...... :confused1:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

supercell said:


> Yes middleweight was the physique of the day. Great balance and conditioning.
> 
> Rob R will need to come in under 100kg if he is to stand any chance of placing in the finals. Personally I cant see it, the field this year is just SO strong. Thats nothing against Rob's great physique, its just this class will be the fiercest contested at the finals along with the SH class.
> 
> ...


true, have you not heard from your buddy neil hill how zack is coming on ?


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Spoke to Neil Yesterday and Zack is 'right where he needs to be' for the Welsh.

Cant wait gonna be a great show!

J


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks like Alvins going to have his work cut out against Stu, Daz and Zack IMO.

But we'll know a bit more after this weekend.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is alot of time left before the finals come round.....both Zack and Stuart would be further on condition wise as they both have to qualify Daz is Daz and always ripped to shreds....I certainly do not see Alvin as the Dark horse far from it i am more than confident that Alvin and Harold have the plan to bring him in on the day to battle it out with the other guys on stage.....


----------

